# Daily Distraction



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Apparently, Dave is right-handed. 
(screenshot from video that can be viewed here: http://video.competitor.com/2010/07/cycling/dz-nut-tour-de-france/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's gotta hurt coming off!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Maybe it makes that "natural break" easier if you don't have to fish around for it.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Lol..


----------

